
Ask HN: What makes a job posting attractive? - bkrausz
While writing the job description for GazeHawk (P.S.-we're hiring PHP/Python/UX hackers - brian AT gazehawk.com) I realized that most job descriptions are generic and boring.<p>I'm wondering what attracts you guys to a particular job posting?<p>Do job postings even matter beyond that fact that company X is hiring?  Does a posting with descriptions of the company culture, future plans, values, etc actually mean more than "PHP/Python hacker for YC startup"?<p>Looking forward to your feedback!
======
mahmud
It's not just what makes them attractive, but also what doesn't make them
suck.

The biggest turnoff is the sight of stringent, fascist language for benign
requirements that can be met by anyone who bothers to do a basic preparation.
" _MUST be able to come to an in-person interview. Do NOT apply if you can't
come in_ " -- why is that even a requirement for an on-site job?

Other gems are:

Equating completely unrelated qualifications "Minimum: masters in computer
science, or Red Hat certification".

Being sticklers for dipshit, minor-celebrity tools that anyone with half a
brain can pickup on their taxi ride to the interview: "MUST be able to use
JIRA/Trac/Redmine/Bugzilla; MINIMUM 10 years".

Offering me $30/hr, with no other benefits, while enticing me with the usual
fare of juvenile delights: pop soda and foosball. Specially when you're the 40
y.o subsidiary of a Fortune 500 conglomerate.

Hiring for systems design or knowledge transfer, while insisting on specific
tools to be used: "we need a consultant to advice us on global on-demand video
advertising delivery, and recommend architecture and design insights ..
MINIMUM 10 years Oracle. 10 Years Java. 10 years Perl. 10 years C++. 10 years
Sybase. MS Office. Photoshop. Batchfiles" .. you can just tell whoever wrote
this has no clue what the solution might entail, so he adds everything he
remembers from MIS 101, and requires it all from the guy who will be most
likely working with biz analysts and delivering nothing more requirement
documents, and possible the first few job ads for the future team lead and
project manager.

------
makmanalp
* No time for bullshit, please just put the salary there. A range that is open to bargain is fine too. Prorated is fine too. We just want some idea as to how much you want us and how much we'll be making. No point beating around the bush. The 5k or so that you might lose from not having bargain space might actually turn a great investment if you end up hiring a better candidate.

* Don't list every technology you may or may not use as required in the job posting. Either post for a specific job or spell it out that you want a fast learner and wearer of many hats, and say "these might be useful".

* Don't _require_ X years of experience. This is as stupid as the drinking age limit: You aren't suddenly much more mature the day you turn 21. What does "experience" mean anyway? Experience in what? Spell out what sort of skills you need.

* What are we going to be working on? What is interesting about it? Hopefully it's something more intriguing than "building a blog engine" for the billionth time. It doesn't have to be cutting edge, but even the most seemingly mundane tasks can have interesting technical aspects if they are nontrivial.

* What sort of environment is it? Can I show up in my jeans and take a break during the day? Do you care what days / hours I work as long as I put in my 40h / week? What are my peers like? Are they young up and comers or grizzled bearded veterans of the unices? What sort of development process do you have? What points of the Joel Test (look it up) does your place pass?

~~~
wanderr
Upvoted for the upfront salary listing. I've ignored many a job posting due to
this. Let me know if it's going to be worth my time up front.

------
brm
Realism. Nothing is more bothersome than buzzwords and bulleted lists of
cross-disciplinary requirements that no person you would actually want on your
team could fill.

Speak Human.

------
makeramen
attractive to whom? know your audience. even among HN members, there's a huge
range of what "attractive" means.

figure out who you want to target, very specifically, then figure out exactly
what they want out of a job.

The following is my paraphrase of dotBen's comment, with "if statements"
instead of "dont's":

if you want people who care about degrees, require a degree.

if you want people who care about the exact number of years they worked at
some job or with a language, add it to your requirements.

if you want honest down to earth people, then be honest and down to earth.

if you want people who are cocky enough to label themselves as "rockstars" or
"ninjas", then ask for it.

... list goes on

I personally think this is common sense, but as they say, common sense isn't
common.

 __The most important thing? Hiring is a two-way street. You're shopping for
employees, we're shopping for employers. Your job description is like an
employers resume. If you want honest applications, then give us an honest
description of what you want. It would seriously MAKE MY DAY, if there was a
job listing that said straight up what you were going to do, i.e.:

"we need someone to work with us on a team of 5 to implement our new web API
within 3 months and provide support afterwards. If you suck, we'll fire you.
If you're good, we'll move you on to whatever new stuff we might need help on
like a potential mobile platform..."

at which point it would be very easy for me to say "yeah that sounds awesome!
i can do that for you!" or "fuck that i got better shit to do." either way,
we'll both get exactly what we want, and I won't be trying to fake my way into
a job I don't deserve, and you won't be questioning whether I'm actually good
enough.

------
wccrawford
The top-rated comments have a lot of good info, but I'm going to boil it down
for what I look for:

40 hour workweek. Overtime only happens during an emergency. That means you
NEVER schedule overtime.

Accurate requirements and bonus skills. Don't ask for 7 years in a language
that has existed for 4 years. Make it clear if experience in other languages
is acceptable, and the candidate can get up to speed on a relatively new
language on the job. For a good programmer, this isn't hard.

No fancy language. No 'rockstar' or 'code ninja' talk. Anyone who is realistic
about their skillset will not call themselves that.

Flexibility in interviewing. Good programmers already have a busy life. If you
want them, you have to work with them. Especially if they live any distance
from your office. Be willing to interview via internet/telephone first, and
have them travel only if necessary. (I once had a guy 3 hours from me ask me
to a lunch interview. I declined because I figured he was just milking the
company for lunch and had no intention of hiring me.)

Adequate pay. Benefits are nice, but they don't put food on the table. And
with enough pay, employees can buy all the benefits I want. As someone said
earlier, your foosball table isn't on my list of requirements.

Unit testing. Without unit testing, life is a LOT harder.

Don't play games. If you say you'll call someone back, do it. Don't wait for
the candidate to call and 'ask for the job'. That means they're desperate, not
that they're good or loyal. If an interviewer tells me that they'll call me, I
hold them to their word.

The above are the absolute necessities. Below are things I like to see:

Languages/environments that I enjoy. If you deploy on Linux and run Ruby,
those things interest me. Showing that you are on top of the newest
technologies or methodologies means you are open to improvement. This is also
good.

"Challenging". I hate boredom. I never want to be bored. I would much rather
go home exhausted from all the thinking than have enough energy that I feel
like coding at home. And I do code at home when I'm bored at work.

Telecommuting. I find that I don't choose to do this, but companies that trust
their employees enough to do this are better to work for. It also probably
means they have a way to measure whether someone is working or not that
doesn't involve a rat. That means things are a little more fair.

~~~
wariola
Unit testing. Without unit testing, life is a LOT harder. Why don't people
truly subscribe to this practice? It makes so much sense to put "bracers"
around your work to insure its integrity. Check out this white paper if you
want more information, I found it useful:
[http://www.parasoft.com/jsp/products/article.jsp?articleId=2...](http://www.parasoft.com/jsp/products/article.jsp?articleId=2869&redname=unittestingwp&referred=UnitTestingWP)

------
tonystubblebine
A job posting is attractive if a friend who works at the company IMs you about
the job, tells you how great it would be to work together, and then casually
includes the link so that you can get some background information and feel
prepared when you go in for your interview.

I always have trouble writing job descriptions because I feel like the default
approach boils down to writing marketing copy for people who think job
postings are full of shit. I bet, it'd be easier if I just put myself in the
frame of mind of answering, "what information do I want the candidate to be
prepared for when they come in for an interview?"

------
bretthoerner
A good start: show that you pass as many Joel tests as possible

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

------
bugsy
Actual salary range. Important. A "competitive salary" in 2010 for an embedded
systems designer is not the 50th percentile for HTML coders from a 1996 salary
survey. If you have incredibly specialized skills that you've been unable to
hire for, competitive is going to be 6 figures and not the low end.

No long lists of very narrow technologies each which really only require a few
days to get up to speed.

Brief description of work environment such as offices with doors that close,
book account or some sort of library, reasonably modern computers with dual
monitors each at least 1920x1080 plus a laptop, and no complaints about
getting whatever text editor and tools the developer prefers to work with.

Relocation paid. If you are looking to hire someone who is good and with
specific skills, he is not in your weird city nor does he wish to subsidize
your cost of hiring.

Pay for cost of interviewing for final candidates that you need to come to
site interviews. For those ones you'll want to sell the area as well since
they have no idea why anyone would want to live there, wherever 'there' is.

Not paying the above two tells the candidate you probably won't be able to
make payroll either.

Be very willing to receive screening calls that ask lots of personal specific
questions and answer them enthusiastically, just like you are trying to sell
an expensive item to a very important customer.

And finally, don't rely only on ads. For specialized skills you need
recruitment, and there's no way to figure out who you want to woo unless the
recruiting is done by someone who knows development, not some know-nothing
recruiter from an agency, nor some HR drone. Again, recruitment has nothing to
do with recruiters. Recruitment is saying you need someone with the ability to
build System X, then you find someone who is already doing that and pay him
$20 million to buy his company as a talent acquisition.

I am no longer an employee but an owner. When I was an employee I looked at
ads but found them useless for many of the above reasons. As an owner I write
ads and do recruitment and we have little difficulty hiring exactly the talent
we need. Pretty much all companies that have problems finding talent aren't
offering enough money and are not good places to work in many ways. Places
that pay competitive and are good places to work have no shortage of highly
qualified applicants. Yes, you'll also get a lot of unqualified applicants,
but how to tell the difference is a topic for another day. (In short, if you
can't tell the difference you're doomed since you'll hire a bunch of duds and
then the few with actual talent will leave because of the clustering effect:
very talented people hate to work with idiots.)

------
cageface
It's actually a _huge_ plus for me if the company takes the time to put a
novel programming puzzle in the post. It says a few things:

1\. this wasn't posted by a recruiter or somebody clueless in h.r.

2\. engineers at this company still care about hiring

3\. a lot of buzzword bombing b.s. artists aren't going to be applying

4\. the company recognizes that raw aptitude is more important than bullet
list bingo

In other words, it's a sign that the engineering culture is probably still
healthy at this company.

~~~
bugsy
The puzzle question is an interesting one. I like solving puzzles, that's why
I am an engineer. Based on this I used to think that puzzles are a good thing
for posts and interviews.

In practice, it almost never works out very well. Puzzles are incompletely
specified, impossible to answer unless you guess at assumptions that are sure
to be wrong, or they take so much time to solve it's just not worth it.

Usually companies don't need complex puzzles for screening anyway. Something
rather trivial and quick to answer like the fizz buzz problem eliminates 90%
of the dud applicants anyway.

~~~
cageface
I'd never heard of the FizzBuzz problem before. Just looked it up. Do people
claiming to programmers really struggle with it? That's disturbing if so.

Designing a good problem is hard. Something that's difficult enough to present
a challenge but easy enough to be solvable by a good programmer in ~15 minutes
or so takes some thought. But this is another reason why I appreciate a _good_
programming problem in a posting.

~~~
bugsy
No, they don't struggle with it. More of a blank stare. They have absolutely
no idea what to do or how to get started, unless they happened to have seen it
on a "famous programming questions" board and memorized a plausible answer
character by character.

If you do a decent job of publicizing an opening you'll can easily get 1000
resumes. If you narrow this down to what seem to be the top 20, 18 of those
won't be able to write a simple loop in the language of their choice. Part of
the reason for this phenomenon is that the best developers who applied were in
the 980 resumes discarded (this is in part due to unreasonable expectations on
the hiring side and outright fabrication on the applying side).

But the general idea is that the same duds apply to every job. If you post a
job ad for a terrible job with unreasonable parameters, then 100% of the
applicants will be the duds as everyone with any sense reasonably ignores the
ad. The more reasonable and realistic the ad, the more potentially qualified
candidates will apply, but this number is not going to be the majority of
applicants. The majority will be the non-english speakers and DeVry Institute
grads who are mass spamming every job ad they can find with bogus resumes.

There's no point to starting with a challenging programming test because the
interviewer's idea of obvious common sense insights is typically some highly
domain specific thing that only is known at the particular company. Or even
worse, the "challenge project" which will take a week to finish and is
obviously a real work project for the company that they want done for free.
Furthermore, interviewers seldom have any realistic idea of what could really
be solved in 10 minutes by someone who hasn't seen the problem before like the
person who selected it. FizzBuzz like problems are again the answer. Ask to
reverse a string without calling a library function. This is a reasonable 10
minute question. If 95% of applicants fail, then this is a very useful screen
is it not.

------
dotBen
Random thoughts from when I write job reqs:

Make sure there is a clear description of the job itself and what the
challenges the company and the role itself are trying to solve ("Looking for
Ruby on Rails devs, call us!" doesn't explain what problems you'll be solving,
etc). _GOOD_ developers don't look for a new job using X, Y and Z languages,
they look for a new job tackling problems A, B, and C.

Don't include requirements that are superfluous, unless you can really justify
them. "Must have 5 years experience" - why? I know devs with 2 years
experience that will kick the shit out of a 10 year vet. "Must be capable to
lead a small dev team" or "Experience with several discrete projects a must to
be able to advise from experience on architecture choices" is better.

Ditto with CS degrees: don't mandate one unless there is a good reason.

Be clear yourself with what the role is going to be: are you looking for an
engineer or a support guy, dev ops, etc? "Spray and Pray" is not a strategy
and looking for that experienced engineer who is fluent with UX and design
while also able to administrate the production servers and load balancers is
going to net you people who know nothing about anything.

State the current stage + status of the company "pre-funded", "series a
funded", "profitable". Different people are attracted to different stages (and
the risk that goes with them) so be clear in the job req to pre-filter those
who are not. An engineer with a wife and two young kids is unlikely to take
your job at your pre-funded startup so be clear where you are.

Don't use words like "rockstar", "code-ninja" or guru. You come across looking
like a dick - and far worse, that I might actually end up working with someone
who really thinks and behaves like he is a "rockstar" because he was hired as
one.

Be clear with your methodologies, coding practices (pair programming, peer
code review, etc) and anything else that will make you look attractive.
Consider getting some before you post your ad if you don't currently have any
(why do I want to go work in chaos?).

State where you are located, and not just "San Francisco" (for example).
Mention the neighborhood or even the building. People living in East Bay are
going to want to know if they can BART in, South Bayers will want to know how
bad the drive will be ONCE they get into the city/if they can CalTrain and
even locals are going to turn their nose up at your Outer Sunset location if
they're paying through the nose to _live_ in SoMa. I also want to know what
kind of community there is around my potential work place ("We're in Twitter's
building", "we hang out in South Park most lunchtimes"). Also state if
telecommute is an option.

Don't forget to mention benefits (or state if there are none yet) - even geeks
in their mid-twenties want to know if you are going to cover their dental.
Same for stock, you don't have to mention remuneration specifics but be clear
if the remuneration will include stock, and be especially clear if you are
looking to offer a package that is "equity heavy" (ie below market $ salary).
Again, this will filter out people who are not suitable for that situation and
manage expectation of those that enquire.

Include photos of your work place, even if you just have basic digs (which is
fine if you are early stage) You can tell _a lot_ about a startup and a job
from looking a their offices.

Don't use recruiters. Do I have to explain why?

 _But my best tip of all_ :

You/your founders should be spending a large amount of your time curating your
network such that you don't need to put out job reqs because you can simply
hire from your network.

Also don't be afraid to simply identify developers in existing startups and
reach out to them directly - they may not be actively looking but will
entertain your interest (and perhaps) subsequent job offer. Even in this
economy (in Bay Area, at least) good developers are seldom out of work so be
prepared to poach rather than search the job seeker pool.

~~~
AmberShah
Most of this is good except for the: don't use rockstar and other terminology.
I don't behave like a rockstar but I often look for that as an indicator to
apply since at least I know that I would be valued there. It's not so
important to use it, but if you are truly looking for a guru (and most other
people have failed the technical requirements so far) then it doesn't hurt to
post it.

~~~
bluehat
I think it does hurt. Especially in startups when you'll be working absurd
numbers of hours and spending an incredible amount of time with these people
I'd prefer the slightly-less-talented-but-very-good to the absurdly-brilliant-
but-completely-intolerable. I definitely glaze over the word "rockstar" at
best. Besides, I would think it goes without saying that anywhere I'd
seriously consider working would expect all their employees to be damn good at
what they do.

~~~
JerryH
Agreed, I actively avoid people who thing they are as it's synonymous with
"arrogant twat" and getting things done is about team work, not prima donnas.

------
kd0amg
First, I look to see if the work interests me (not giving a description makes
me unlikely to continue). Then I look to see whether it is a reasonable (not
necessarily perfect) match with my skillset and availability. Any posting I
see that meets the above will probably convince me to look into it further.
Relocating, even temporarily, does not bother me, though it is nice to know
the location in question.

 _Do job postings even matter beyond that fact that company X is hiring?_

Yes. A single company probably has some (perhaps a lot of) variety in the
positions for which they're hiring and the work they'd give to the new hires.

 _Does a posting with descriptions of the company culture, future plans,
values, etc actually mean more than "PHP/Python hacker for YC startup"?_

No. I've seen it in a couple postings and pretty much just skimmed over it and
got frustrated that I couldn't find the information mentioned earlier, but
"PHP/Python hacker for YC startup" doesn't really get my attention either.

------
proexploit
For me, it's not what attracts me, but what turns me away.

For example, if I'm looking for a Python job, than any job regarding Python is
of immediate interest. That's all that's necessary on the attraction side of
it.

Things that keep me from applying for jobs are, in no particular order: using
the word "Rockstar", mentioning how difficult things are or how quick they
are, mandating requirements that don't really matter (college degree required!
skill not important), vague details, trying to sound too cool or fun to work
with.

My advice would be to sit down with someone else there and tell them about the
job. Tell them what you're looking for, what you offer and any important
details. Actually have a conversation with them about this. Record it. You'll
have the basis for an honest job post in conversational tone that tells
potential employees exactly what you want.

------
integraleq
I personally look for a neat collection of tasks that I would be performing as
well as a required skill set that I actually have. I used to really want to do
telecommuting, but have since backed out of that desire since it tends to give
your fellow employees license to frown at your ability to not have to be in
the office. I also like posts that are not a generic list of incomprehensible
gibberish. I will say that it seems even the most bland-sounding of companies
have 11/12 these days on joelonsoftware. What's that all about? Has every
company become "that company"? I joke of course. All tangents aside, these are
the kinds of things I look for.

------
cookiecaper
I wrote about this a while ago here:
[http://www.deserettechnology.com/journal/writing-a-good-
job-...](http://www.deserettechnology.com/journal/writing-a-good-job-ad-for-a-
programmer)

------
asanwal
To incent right job seekers to respond, I think it's a function of making it
interesting on 2 fronts:

1\. The job itself - Will the person be solving or doing interesting things?
2\. The company - Does the company have a clear vision and seemingly a chance
of success? Evidence of traction here can help, i.e. being a YC startup,
press, etc.

I think gimmicks and attempts to make a job description "stand out" through
wit, humor, etc may work, but they don't always register with everyone and can
miss altogether at times. Not worth the risk (esp as as a first attempt IMO)

------
diego_moita
Some things good programmers care:

* good engineering practices (as all those described in books like "Pragmatic Programmer" and "Code Complete": code reviews, unit testing, continuous integration, coding standards)

* tools worth respect (e.g.: subversion, git or mercurial but not Visual Source Safe)

* a well defined development & project management methodology, agile or not (e.g.Scrum, RUP), instead of clueless project managers.

* a concrete problem/puzzle in the company website to filter out bad candidates

* respect for the developer private life; i.e: what to expect in overtime work

------
sz
Marissa Meyer has a funny story on this:

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1526>

------
habith
Answer these questions:

\- Who are you?

I need to research a company before I send you my work DNA (a.k.a. resume`).
Are you a spammer? Are you some recruiting company building a resume`s
database?

Be honest and avoid snake-oil salesmen terms like "Company in the bay area
with a huge upside". If I work for you, I have to believe in your vision as
much (if not more) as you do and I can't do that without doing due diligence
and researching your company.

If you are not well established yet, then a brief description of what you do
and what your vision is always helps (in your case, a link to your site should
suffice).

\- What do you need from me? / What does your technology stack look like?

Be very specific about must haves and "would be nice"es. You can discourage a
lot of potential candidates by putting a laundry list of technologies that
you're thinking about (or worse, toying with the idea of) implementing in the
future but are in no way what you need from a candidate right now.

\- What is your compensation package?

Not always feasible to write in detail, but putting a salary range is a huge
plus. A phone interview + a couple of on-site interviews (taking time off of
my current job) to be told that your maximum offer is worth $20k less than
what I make right now is a waste of everyone's time.

Aside from that, everything else is just fluff in my opinion. Good luck!

Edit: Formatting. Where's the preview button?

------
AmberShah
1\. Talk about what you'll actually be doing, both in terms of both technology
and the projects. Most of the time this has to be guessed from vague technical
"requirements" rather than offered up freely. If you can show genuine
enthusiasm for your work that is fantastic, but don't fake it because that is
also obvious.

2\. Be up-front about the upsides and downsides. If programmers get full
control of their workstations and get to pick what environments to use, then
say so. If they are expected to work 50 hours every week, say that too. That's
how you'll attract the right people to come interview.

3\. Putting your answers to the "Joel Test", if you score well, is a good way
to attract the right people.

I also have to self-promote a second and point out this:
[http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-hire-crappy-
pr...](http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-hire-crappy-programmers-
the-job-post/) which is the anti to what you're asking for - but probably
worth a read and make sure you're not doing any of the ones listed in the post
or the comments.

------
jmspring
Hiring has to be pertinent to what you are doing...

For me "equity" or "equity plus small amount of cash" generally means you are
looking for volunteer labor. I've done a bit of this, but generally most
postings of this nature are of the "we want you to work for free" nature.

I avoid them.

------
mgkimsal
I've seen a lot of people asking for a description of the problems the
position will be addressing. Discussions with clients over the past couple of
years have led me to understand that in _some_ cases, companies don't put out
many specifics because what they want you to work on is a bit of a competitive
advantage (in some cases this is even justified). Letting your competitors
know you're hiring to build system XYZ to do ABC gives them a heads-up as to
what's coming down the line.

Granted, this isn't the case in all or even most postings that are vague. But
if other aspects look legit, but the posting is a bit vague, give them a
little 'benefit of the doubt'.

------
japherwocky
I look for the language stack I'm prefer (because I chose it for a reason),
and a business model that seems sane and interesting.

Phone interviews are pretty cheap, and a quicker way to see if cultures /
values / etc. line up, imho.

------
runjake
Random bits:

\- What company the job posting is for. There's a surprising number of job
postings missing this tidbit. It might be fine in a job hungry market, but
it's never been fine for me and I usually ignore these postings.

\- A real description of the duties. What do you actually want me doing? Will
I be working alone or within a team?

\- What tools will I be using? It's alarmingly common to go into a job posting
for J2EE and find out they're really migrating to .NET (or vice versa). I know
a hell of a lot of programming languages, but I've truly mastered only a few.

------
benrmatthews
* Set a challenge. What do you want that employee to achieve in the time that they're with you?

* Lay out the opportunity. How can they develop and what will the rewards of success be?

* Tell a story. How can a potential employee find out about the role and the company culture in an engaging way?

We included all three of the above when we wrote a recent job posting for a
managerial position, "Searching for a Superhero":
<http://brightone.org.uk/searching-for-a-superhero/>

------
mmmmax
I think it's much different for established companies vs. unestablished
companies. As someone at a startup which hasn't launched yet, we have to be
more descriptive. If you're YC company, or more established - maybe it's
enough to say Acme Corp, PHP, email us.

We like to say:

Funded startup looking for a talented Ruby developer to be employee #1
(because that's true, and because there's something unique about being
employee #1).

------
ax0n
Some of TechCrunch's postings have been real winners. Although I probably
wouldn't really want to go there, they usually seem to care more about the
candidate's passions than their experience and education. I'm sure once you
get into the hornet's nest for the face-to-face, the team will grill you to
smithereens to see if you can hang with them or whether you're just blowing
smoke.

------
j_baker
I have to admit, I like greplin's job posting: <https://www.greplin.com/jobs>

------
adrianwaj
40 hour work week.

~~~
jamaicahest
With managers actively encouraging employees to go home to their families.

------
kustard
We recently created this job ad which you may find useful? We tried to make it
sound interesting and convey that it's not all about the money, but also
quality of the working environment.

<http://www.engageinteractive.co.uk/recruitment.php>

Cheers,

Alex

------
adrianhoward
I wrote this <http://use.perl.org/~Adrian/journal/33295> a few years back on
how to not write job adverts. I still mostly agree with it :-)

------
tocomment
Let people email a resume to apply. Don't make people fill out a 20 minute
form that requires retyping your resume. And if you do have such a form don't
make "desired salary" a required field.

------
JerryH
My views on rock stars .......

[http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2009/12/rock-star-vs-rock-
sol...](http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2009/12/rock-star-vs-rock-solid.html)

------
DesignModo
DesignModo Jobs - Freelance designers, developers, photographers, artists
<http://jobs.designmodo.com>

what do you think?

~~~
lemming
I think it has very little to do with the original question.

------
bhiggins
What do you guys think of <http://www.extrahop.com/jobs/> ?

~~~
cageface
I like it. Straightforward description, realistic requirements, an interesting
but not unreasonably difficult programming problem, and an appeal at the end
to lore probably not possessed by any but the genuine geek.

